# Bear Whitetail 2??



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

*whitetail*

i had a whitetail 2 ..30"2216..it shot about 170fps ..almost cant tune. takes one hell of a shot to hit with it ..so you know what i would do with it...just my.02 worth......


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

is it the one that has 2 little pulleys to increase the lbs????

i think the only use of that bows is bowfishing...maybe. or maybe you become accurate and can actually hunt with it. im sure many deer have been hunted with that bow... some 20 years ago hehe


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

i believe the one witht he pulleys is the whitetail hunter one...
I have both the white tail hunter (with pulleys) and whitetail hunter classic in camo... Nice bow, I have the ATA Draw weight and draw lenght.. what do you need? not sure what theIBO is though


----------



## elkfever (Jul 10, 2002)

I owned one for a short time cant tell you any specifications on it but I can tell you shooting that bow ruined my impression of compound bows. I sold the bow and went back to a recurve. I now shoot compounds I believe you would be happier with a modern day compound. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gundy (Mar 10, 2004)

My first bow was a Whitetail II. I have to say that the bows of today are incredible compared to the Whitetail. But with that said I wouldn't hesitate in using it to hunt. I've taken many deer with mine. Like you said, use what you've got until you can afford something else.

Gundy


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

*WHITETAIL2*

IF YOU HUNT OR SHOOT THAT BOW REMEMBER IT IS OLD & EVERY PART ON IT IS OLD.IF YOU USE FAST- FLIGHT STRINGS IT GOULD BLOW UP ...DO YOUR SELF A FAVOR-HANG IT ON THE WALL & TELL YOUR FRIENDS WHAT A GOOD BOW IT USED TO BE...02 WORTH....


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

yea, my whitetail hunter classic is on the wall next to my whitetail hunter lol


----------



## ShadowAce (Dec 18, 2003)

It was an entry level bow that will make someone who is entering the sport want to give it up. I hated mine. It felt like it weighed about 10lbs.


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

yea, it is really heavy...the stinkin brace height is alittle under 8 inches.. lol


----------



## Targetnut (Oct 21, 2002)

Oh yea, the old whitetailII

I think they are about 50% let off, about 45" or more in ATA, big brace height, and weigh slightly less than the earth.

This could be a functional bow if you plan on shooting fingers. They don't have much clearance for fletching to pass and you'd end up having contact if you shoot with a release.

These bows are 20 or so years old and you should inspect it thouroughly and often if you put it in service. And as was said before, don't use modern "fast flight" string types as these would not be very agreeable with the limbs and riser on a bow from that era.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

> These bows are 20 or so years old and you should inspect it thouroughly and often if you put it in service. And as was said before, don't use modern "fast flight" string types as these would not be very agreeable with the limbs and riser on a bow from that era.


i think that bow has real cables, doesnt it? i mean, real steel cables covered with plastic. 

you better make sure it doesnt has any cracks in the limbs and riser, and that the string is in good condition. i bet it doesnt has any warranty!!!!


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

*MEXICAN 3D*

WARRANTY ! HEHEHEHE GOOD ONE HEHEHEHE......


----------



## Bear6608 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just because its old in no reason doesnt mean its bad or useless i just got a bear white tail two and it shoot great and ya im 15 and also just cause it old dont mean is doesnt get the job done if you want to get technical archery is a very old thing over all but it still works and get the job dont and ya some of the parts may need maitness but if its built like its sopose to it willl be fine hell i got my bear for 35 bucks at a pwn shop im sort on money so it was a great buy for me


----------



## Bear6608 (Jul 25, 2011)

yes they do and me since i am the only one in my family that likes archery i got one and i thought i had to cut the cable but i was like oh wiat bad idea after breaking a few strans but theres a place that still makes them


----------



## straddleridge (Apr 28, 2010)

*whitetail hunter*

I have an original whitetail hunter. A partial picture is attached. I put a new string on it and shoot it occasionally. It is a little loud. Measured the arrow speed and it is 183 fps at 50#. Mine is adjustable from 45 to 65#. The draw length is 31" which is way too long for me and it is not adjustable.

View attachment 1120150


It is not hard to tune. Mainly adjust the cables so that where the string attaches is equal from the pulleys on both ends. I have been told that you have to be careful and make sure the steel cables are not rusted. My advice would be to shoot it at the lowest draw weight for a while.

I drilled and tapped a berger hole in mine and mounted a sight and a whisker biscuit. I also added a dloop and shoot it with a release. Other than noise (I have cat whiskers on it also) it shoots pretty well.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I had one of those babys!!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

That was my first bow in 1994! Shot fingers with it and shot my first deer with it! I hated that bow! LOL!


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

If anyboby has been in archery that long like me, the Bear Whitetail bow everyone has owned back then. Heck way back then Bear, PSE, and Golden Eagle where about all the local archery shop carries.


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

My first bow was a Whitetail II. Still have that bow, but have not shot it for 20 or more years.


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

I use to have one. The Bear Whitetail 2 is approximately 25 years old. You might be able to get specs from Bear Archery but I don't know if they would still have parts if it needs anything. If I remember correctly it had dual wheels but no cam. It was an ok bow, nothing fancy.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

The first compound that I ever shot was a Whitetail 2. That was in 98. A friend had one. His was not set up very well but it was enough to get me hooked on compound bows. I found one in almost mint condition in a pawn shop ($60) and learned to shoot it very well. I had the riser tapped and fitted with a Wisker Biscuit rest. It had an old brass pin sight which I replaced with a modern sight. It was very slow by todays standards, but I shot very good groups with it. There are no parts available for it today, but Bear Archery will send you the specs if you request them.


----------



## Iron drinker (May 12, 2011)

I still got my Whitetail II, I shot a flipper rest, instinctive, with fingers.
It shot decent, but slow compared to when my buddies got the fireflight express with an overdrawl.:embara:
I'll dig it out and post a pic when I can.


----------



## Bow Beginer (Oct 8, 2011)

*i have a bear whitetail 2 and i love it*

I have my grandfathers old Whitetail 2 compound bow that my dad had restored about 9 years ago and i shoot with a release made by pro release. i got a tru glow sight put on it and im a beginer and after a few adjustments im hitting senter target every time and i have shot the newer bows and i prefer my Whitetail 2.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

my whitetail 2 is in the garage, mine has the wheels but i wish i had another with the dual cams to have a pair, was my 2nd bow in 92


----------



## J Morris (Jan 29, 2009)

definetly have it checked out prior to shooting it. I had one when they first came out and the metal eyelet that the top of the string hooks to came off and hit me in the side of the head. Still got a nice scar from that one.


----------



## J Morris (Jan 29, 2009)

definetly have it checked out prior to shooting it. I had one when they first came out and the metal eyelet that the top of the string hooks to came off and hit me in the side of the head. Still got a nice scar from that one.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

Personally a bow like this might be something to hang on the wall as a reminder of the past, but there is more risk than reward to hunt or shoot with it. You would not have to spend much money to have a much better and safer bow. My freind had a Bear Whitetail a long time ago and they are complete junk compared to the bows of today.


----------



## Krealitygroup (Dec 18, 2012)

I own a whitetail ii. It was given to me. I swore that it was the best thing on earth. I added a whisker biscuit and modern sight. It shoots will if your form is perfect. If your form isn't picture perfect. It will TELL on you.


----------



## mhoneyc (May 22, 2009)

Still have mine bought at Walmart around 1990. Used it a few years then stopped bowhunting for a while. Got back into bowhunting about 4 years ago and killed my first deer with a bow on the funnest hunt I've ever had. So go for it. Just check it out real good.


----------



## whitetail2nitro (Oct 23, 2003)

My 1988 Bear Whitetail II still shoots perfectly.....I also got it from Walmart. Two years ago I tested the bow (Haven't shot it for over 7 years) before doing my shooting exam for an archery hunting license. Just needed some very slight pin adjustments and it was good to go. Still getting 3" groups out to 50 yards.:smile: I never abused the bow and kept the string waxed. Last year I went deer hunting with it....didn't see a deer though. :sad: Oh yeah....it's lost about 8 lbs pull weight ha ha.


----------



## DRock (Sep 7, 2012)

My buddy just took his first deer ever with his Whitetail 2, a very nice 190lb 10 point buck at 28 yards and dropped it where it stood. He lucked out a little bit and must have hit a nerve bundle because he missed the spine but the back legs gave out and he sat there pawing in circles for a few minutes before giving up and dying. He shot 340 spine Beman ICS Hunter arrows using a Whisker Biscuit and a Cobra release at some ungodly slow FPS but could group better than most people with these new bows.

Now that bow is retired and he is hunting with a brand new Hoyt Charger with all new accessories.

All it takes is a little practice!


----------



## smpaul (Jun 16, 2011)

i have a whitetail 2 it makes a good fishing bow


----------



## nickcoble (Dec 27, 2012)

I just hung up my whitetail II this week. I've killed many deer with it over the years, as my father did before he gave it to me. I bought a new to me '08 Bear Element. After shooting the whitetail II for so long, the newer faster bow seems alien. I'm sure i'll get used to it with time.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yes my mother bought one thought I could sell it I said oh my god I did have one back in the 80's so for fun I drew it back half way crack let down quick cracked limb they are old bows as said be careful.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

I still have my whitetail II. Shot it untill 2005 when I bought the Allegiance. Hands down, the Whitetail shoots better then the Bowtech,.....just ALOT SLOWWWWWWER. Taken quite a few deer with it too. Best set-up for it was the flipper style rest and whatever sight you choose. I shot fingers for a long time then a release right on the string. I could hit a pen cap stuck in the target at 20 yrds with it. As long as it's in good shape, no reason not to use it.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

the Whitetail II has probably killed more deer than any other bow ever made. when it was first released, it was state of the art for it's time but archery has come a LONG way since those days.


----------



## brockbaker (Aug 2, 2010)

id call him back and tell him to through it away


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

I had a whitetail 2. Killed over 70 groundhogs with it ranging from 10 to 60 yrds with it. It was a pretty accurate bow for me. Trouble was every deer I shot at ducked the arrows. Mine maxed out at 89 pounds on the scales and shot 205 lol


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a plan bear whitetail! Just like the one T-bone used in monster bucks! Lol hanging on the wall!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD. (Jul 28, 2012)

I bought one from a pawn shop mid 90's.. $75 for everything , including arrows and a thumb trigger tru fire release..took it to the bow shop got everything set for my draw ,then went to Georgia and shot fat doe at 40 yards with it. that was a pretty long shot for aluminum arrows and a bear whitetail 2 :darkbeer:


----------



## itsashooter (Feb 20, 2004)

When I was a little boy I can remember going into one of our local chain department stores and drooling over these things.


----------



## isac (Feb 4, 2013)

*Double Primitive but still working*

I just shot a deer this last season (2012) with my bear whitetail express. It believe I purchased it when I was 14 or so so it has to be around 17 years old. I've used it until now and have shot thousands of arrows and never had a problem with it. Replacing it in a couple of weeks with a Hoyt Charger. Can't wait! Not sure what to do with the old one as it is a outdated primitive tool. 

I swear that last little bugger turned almost 90 degrees from arrow release until impact. Shot through him at a steep angle and cut through about 13 inches of flesh with stinger broad heads on it. So really, still working like it was made too and trumps a sharpened stick any day. 

Also can hit a 8" paper plat with it at 80 yards though the arrows just kind of fall out of the target at that range. Anyone else have any fun with a double primitive.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

preyquester said:


> i had a whitetail 2 ..30"2216..it shot about 170fps ..almost cant tune. takes one hell of a shot to hit with it ..so you know what i would do with it...just my.02 worth......


same here good dumpster close give it a new home would be your best bet but if its all you got roll with it .


----------



## Jackus (Sep 3, 2010)

My uncle gave me his old Whitetail II when I was getting into archery. It's ugly, heavy, slow, and loud but that's compared to toadays bows. I think everyone that hunted when they came out had one. They are old and you should definetly look it over well. The one I had tuned easy and shot well. I had an old two prong rest, a cobra sight with the brass pins (doctored up on the tip with red nail polish) and little red battery powered light that went at the bottom of your sight bracket (that would blind you if you didn't put something around the top to block it), big ugly yarn silencers, and shot with an old Lewis Pro-injector release.


----------



## rick0115 (Aug 5, 2014)

Would you happen to know where I can find modules for adjusting the draw length? I picked up an old Whitetail Legend & I believe that the cams are the same as on some of the Whitetail II's.


----------



## afisherman79 (25 d ago)

Bear6608 said:


> Just because its old in no reason doesnt mean its bad or useless i just got a bear white tail two and it shoot great and ya im 15 and also just cause it old dont mean is doesnt get the job done if you want to get technical archery is a very old thing over all but it still works and get the job dont and ya some of the parts may need maitness but if its built like its sopose to it willl be fine hell i got my bear for 35 bucks at a pwn shop im sort on money so it was a great buy for me


Good for you I've owned many bows most accurate of them an old browning projector I could bust an aspirin at 25 yards with that 119 $ bow brand new cost .look what fred bear hunted with lol . It's not the bow it's the shooter . Hang in there buddy and while you're at it hang a few bucks too . Good luck man


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

afisherman79 said:


> Good for you I've owned many bows most accurate of them an old browning projector I could bust an aspirin at 25 yards with that 119 $ bow brand new cost .look what fred bear hunted with lol . It's not the bow it's the shooter . Hang in there buddy and while you're at it hang a few bucks too . Good luck man


Wellcome to AT you just answered to a post that was started 18 years ago and last posted to 8 years ago.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Dale_B1 said:


> Wellcome to AT you just answered to a post that was started 18 years ago and last posted to 8 years ago.


Gotta build that post count somehow…


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

My first bow was the Whitetail Hunter. Still have it. Still shoot it occasionally.

It is meant to shoot fingers and the arrow off the shelf.

Roughly 45” ATA, 9” brace height. 50% let off. Maybe 160 FPS.

I would not recommend taking it to the woods. I did in the 80’s, but this bow isn’t half as good as the worst bow you can buy today.


----------

